# audi 100 broken transmission



## huidobro (Jan 1, 2009)

bought a parts car less than 2 weeks ago, for 250, with a lots of new parts,
car had a broken transmission (or differential)and wasn't running, whenever u try to put it on drive or reverse it was uttering metall noise, speedo was working, but car wasn't moving at all, even after shifting to parking it was keep spinning, only shifting to neutral would stop the spin...
and now few days exact the same thing happend with my car,
it 1990 FWD 100, with 3 speed transmission,
i gotta decide now either to sell it to a junk yard for about 350 for both, or repair it by myself, depends how expensive will be the parts...


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: audi 100 broken transmission (huidobro)*

I'd get a used tranny.. Junk yards can not sell them cuz there old.. So u will get it cheap and u have a good car with lots of new parts


----------

